# Tiểu buốt tiểu rắt sau mỗi cuộc yêu ở phụ nữ là bệnh gì?



## Tuyết 8291 (10/10/19)

Tiểu rắt và tiểu buốt sau khi quan hệ là hiện tượng khá phổ biến hiện giờ. Trong đấy phải nói tới việc bị buồn đi tiểu nhiều lần sau mỗi lần quan hệ ở vợ chồng. Rất nhiều người cho ấy là hiện tượng thường nhật, chỉ đến lúc bạn gặp phải vấn đề nguy hiểm hơn như: đi tiểu rắt hoặc tiểu ra máu thì bạn mới lo sợ. Vậy khiến thế nào để với thể phòng giảm thiểu và tránh hiện trạng này. Hãy tham khảo ngay bài viết dưới đây nhé.

_



_​*Quan hệ xong bị đi tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt rộng rãi lần ở phụ nữ là bệnh gì? *
Do bọng đái rất gần với âm đạo nên trong mỗi lần quan hệ giữa vợ chồng sẽ làm bọng đái phụ nữ bị kích thích. Hơn thế nữa trong mỗi cuộc “ yêu” của hai vợ chồng thường mãnh liệt, điều này càng làm cho cho bọng đái bị kích thích và dễ gây ra cảm giác buồn đi tiểu sau lúc quan hệ. Tuy nhiên, đây là tín hiệu bình thường và không quá hiểm nguy như phổ biến bệnh khác. Tuy nhiên sau mỗi lần quan hệ bạn gặp phải hiện tượng đi tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt, hoặc tiểu ra máu lại là biểu hiện của các bệnh lý sau:
_Viêm đường tiết niệu:_ đường tiết niệu là bộ phận có vai trò lọc và bài tiết nước đái trong cơ thể người. Bệnh này thường xảy ra sau lúc bạn vệ sinh kém, đặc trưng là sau mỗi lần quan hệ. Do đấy, chị em đàn bà là đối tượng rất dễ nhiễm phải bệnh tiểu buốt hay tiểu rắt hoặc tiểu nhiều lần.
_Viêm nhiễm cơ quan sinh dục: _Vệ sinh cơ quan sinh dục kém cũng là một trong những nguyên nhân gây ra chứng đái buốt, đái rắt. Bởi một khi cơ quan sinh dục của bạn ko được vệ sinh sạch sẽ là môi trường tuyệt vời cho vi khuẩn và nấm phát triển. Điều này không chỉ ảnh hưởng đến đời sống tình dục của vợ chồng mà nó còn làm tăng nguy cơ vô sinh ở phụ nữ.
_Bệnh u xơ tử cung hoặc u nang buồng trứng:_ Ở phụ nữ mắc chứng bệnh này cũng thường xuyên mắc chứng tiểu ko tự chủ hoặc tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt.

*Cách thức chữa chứng tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt sau khi quan hệ ở nữ giới *
Để điều trị và tránh tình trạng tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt sau mỗi lần quan hệ thì bạn nên tham khảo ngay thông tin sau nhé: Quan hệ nhẹ nhõm mỗi khi “yêu”: Trong đời sống tình dục của vợ chồng, bạn không nên quan hệ tình dục thô bạo, ko lành mạnh, hạn chế xây xước lúc quan hệ. Đặc trưng là nên dùng bao cao su để giảm thiểu gặp phải các cái bệnh truyền nhiễm.
_Nên uống nhiều nước:_ Uống nhiều nước là cách giúp giảm thiểu hiện trạng tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt ở nữ giới. Bạn chỉ nên uống nước vào ban ngày và tránh uống nước vào ban đêm nhé.
_Bổ sung nhiều rau xanh:_ để phòng đề phòng các yếu tố như viêm đường tiết niệu, táo bón – các yếu tố góp phần làm cho tăng nguy cơ mắc chứng tiểu buốt sau quan hệ hay tiểu rắt ở phụ nữ.
_Vệ sinh, tắm rửa hằng ngày:_ Hằng ngày bạn cần phải vệ sinh, tắm rửa sạch sẽ, đặc biệt phải luôn giữ cho môi trường PH trong âm đạo được ổn định để ngăn dự phòng các bệnh viêm nhiễm.


----------

